# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  InfinityBox_install_BEST_v1.74.5

## gsm_bouali

BEST v1.74.5  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 957x642 . 
Misc 
 - Navi manager revised
 - File selection revised 
   Fixed DCT4/XG110 file handling
   Fixed Manual file selection
   CRY/CRP/FPX flash files support revised   Other 
 - Navi base updated
 - Ini updated 
 - Work folders fast access from sw (logs/bf/data)
 - Some bugfixes  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------


## mirou1100

chokran faytcel

----------


## علاء الكبيسي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

